# DataNucleus PersistenceManagerFactory



## capgeti (7. Mrz 2011)

Hi.
auf dieser seite wird erklärt, wie man eine standard EntityManagerFactory erzeugt.
DataNucleus Access Platform - Entity Manager Factory

in der persistence unit ist der provider auch ein jpa persistence provider (org.datanucleus.store.appengine.jpa.DatastorePersistenceProvider)

Allerdings sagt das log beim starten folgendes:

```
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javax/jdo/PersistenceManagerFactory
	at org.datanucleus.store.appengine.jpa.DatastorePersistenceProvider.createEntityManagerFactory(DatastorePersistenceProvider.java:35)
	at javax.persistence.Persistence.createEntityManagerFactory(Persistence.java:48)
```

Wieso versucht er auf einmal einmal auf eine jdo persistenceManagerFactory zuzugreifen? Es ist klar das er die nicht findet, aber wisst ihr wieso er die überhaupt suchen will?
Ich versteh das alles nicht ganz :/
Wenn ihr noch mehr info braucht sagt bescheid.

lg Michael


----------



## KlugScheissA (16. Mrz 2011)

datanucleus benutzt doch keine sau... nimm was anstäniges... 

aber da es sich um JPA handelt und JPA auch in Java SE verwendet werden kann -> sollte das funktionieren;


```
EntityManagerFactory entityManagerFactory = Persistence.createEntityManagerFactory("unit-name");
```


javax/jdo/PersistenceManagerFactory ?? kenne ich nicht was ist das für ein Schrott? Wahrscheinlich so ähnlich wie der
Murks -> Stripes Framework


----------



## maki (16. Mrz 2011)

> datanucleus benutzt doch keine sau... nimm was anstäniges...


DataNucleus ist der Standard JPA Provider bei GWT.



> javax/jdo/PersistenceManagerFactory ?? kenne ich nicht was ist das für ein Schrott? Wahrscheinlich so ähnlich wie der
> Murks -> Stripes Framework


Wenn dir JDO nix sagt solltest du dich wohl erst informieren bevor du das mit "Schrott" bewertest, lässt dich sonst eher seltsam erscheinen


----------



## capgeti (16. Mrz 2011)

@KlugScheissA 
Genau das hat halt nicht funktioniert...

Aber das hat sich ja jetzt leider füs erste erledigt.
DataNucleus unterstützt leider nicht alle features von JPA.
ich sag nur joins und aggregation queries 

müsste also warten bis die soweit sind, oder nen anderen server suchen, bzw nen eigenen aufsetzen.

lg


----------

